
Students Were Advised to Claim to Be Minorities in College-Admissions Scandal - rhegart
https://www.wsj.com/articles/students-were-advised-to-claim-to-be-minorities-in-college-admissions-scandal-11558171800
======
yhoneycomb
Good. Affirmative action is a farce - it is literally racist to Asian
Americans. The more people abuse the system, the more likely it is to be
abolished.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting unsubstantive comments and flamebait to HN? We
ban accounts that do that, and you've been doing a lot of it lately. The idea
of HN is intellectual curiosity and thoughtful conversation, and those things
can't coexist with political battle.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
yhoneycomb
Flamebait? Flamebait to me is telling my friends and family that they aren't
good enough just because they're Asian. I'm just responding to an article that
somebody posted with my personal opinion based on my lived experiences.

If you don't want political commentary, maybe you shouldn't let people post
political articles? I see articles here every other day stoking the ancient
fears of yellow peril, saying China is dystopian, full of liars/thieves, etc.

Where is your outrage at any of this?

I guess it's ok if it doesn't offend you personally? You're content living in
your bubble where everyone pretends that everything is ok and if someone who
doesn't look like you or has different life experiences, their opinion is
invalid?

I'm sure you'll ban me after this because you hate it when minorities
complain. Why can't they just stay on the plantation?

~~~
dang
I've posted plenty of comments chiding HN users for posting antagonistically
against China and Chinese people and accounts expressing Chinese perspectives.
They're easy to find if you want to. So from my point of view, your
indignation here is quite misplaced.

I don't want to ban you, but if you keep blatantly breaking the site
guidelines, what choice will we have? I'd much prefer it if you would take the
spirit of this site to heart, and use it as intended from now on.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
yhoneycomb
Thank you for addressing that point. I appreciate the work you are doing on
that front.

However, you still haven't addressed the fact that if somebody speaks out
about racism in the form of "affirmative" action, it's apparently flamebait?

I wasn't even the one who posted the article, I'm just responding to what I
see.

~~~
dang
I'm not sure what you're asking exactly, but when it comes to a social issue
like affirmative action, one which is large and complex and has people with
good-faith views on many sides, yes, it can often be flamebait when someone
makes reductionist comments using inflammatory words like "racism" to dismiss
large aspects of the thing. People don't do that when they're looking for
thoughtful conversation. They do it when they're in battle mode because they
have strong feelings on the topic, usually hurt and angry feelings. Those
feelings are important and based in real experience. But if they're allowed to
drive expression in uncontained ways, all we get are sharp words fired like
weapons between opposing sides. Those discussions have a lot of energy in them
but do not have a lot of information in them, and that means they're not
interesting in the sense that we use the term (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)),
and that makes them off topic here.

